# holding food



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

For how long can I hold food in a warmer and keep the quality?
I know veggies want hold long, but how about meats?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Depends on what kind of warmer you use and what cut of meat? Are you catering onsite or offsite?

In most cases, if you're onsite, and if you're using a big electric "FWE" style warmer you don't hold for very long, something like 30 minutes. You have a rough idea when to fire the food anyway so you can time it properly.

Offsite is a different story... 

Kuan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

For buffets, you can hold turkeys and inside rounds for 3 hours no problem.


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

remember, at least 140F, no more than 4 hrs!


----------

